# Jetter hose



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Have a 8GPM 3500PSI Jetter. The 3/8" hose is getting worn and I need to replace it in near future. Is there any advantage or disadvantage to MAYBE going to 5/16" or should I stay with 3/8". 

Also I have not learned to figure pressure loss. I have 400' of 3/8" and a remote with 200' of 3/8". Mostly use the 400' but is there a lot of loss when I add the remote reel and foot switch? 

Is there a chart or manual some where that gives you these figures? If so I would like to find it read up and learn!!!!!!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The advantage to 5/16 is maneuverability. It turns easier but it still has more of a pressure loss than 3/8. 400' is a lot of hose. Do you usually need that much?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Have a 8GPM 3500PSI Jetter. The 3/8" hose is getting worn and I need to replace it in near future. Is there any advantage or disadvantage to MAYBE going to 5/16" or should I stay with 3/8". Also I have not learned to figure pressure loss. I have 400' of 3/8" and a remote with 200' of 3/8". Mostly use the 400' but is there a lot of loss when I add the remote reel and foot switch? Is there a chart or manual some where that gives you these figures? If so I would like to find it read up and learn!!!!!!


Gear junkie will be alone shortly to answer. I don't know the specifics but I went to 1/2" for the hose on my machine itself being as I only send the remote 3/8" down lines. It improved cutting speed drastically


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I do do a lot of straight overflows out of septics that are from 250' to 350'. Also in this area it is nothing for a private sewer to be 200' + through it. If I could (which I think it could be done) I would try to rig up 2 reels on the jetter with different size hose.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would stick with the 3/8. If anything I'd have another setup for 1/2". 400' of 3/8' is 1150 psi loss. 400' of 1/2" will be 270 psi. 

If you went 1/2" solely for your remote, your numbers would be 580 loss for 3/8 and 135 for 1/2"


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Gear Junkie, being I do mostly 3" and 4" lines would I be better off ordering new 1/2" and keeping my 200' 3/8" on my remote reel. Maybe use the 1/2" on the 4" and the remote 200' 3/8" on the 3". Maybe there is a formula some where that I can learn from or do I need to be schooled at some jetter course?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The real question is do you absolutely need 500' of hose? I have your similar specs [email protected] and with 300' of 3/8" hose I see 300psi pressure loss.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have 400' 3/8" on the main jetter. This is what I use the most. If I pull that hose in a building to hook to the remote then I am going through 600' of 3/8".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I would stick with the 3/8. If anything I'd have another setup for 1/2". 400' of 3/8' is 1150 psi loss. 400' of 1/2" will be 270 psi.
> 
> *If you went 1/2" solely for your remote, your numbers would be 580 loss for 3/8 and 135 for 1/2"*


I wasn't clear on this and my terminology was off. I should've said "if you went 1/2" solely for your *jumper hose* (hose from the jetter to the remote reel).......

Since you're in 3" & 4" I would really suggest 3/8 200' for the remote reel. If I understand you right, you have 350' that are a straight shot? If that's the case, then I'd go for 1/2" hose 400'. I really have no idea if your specs can pull 350' but the 3/8 weighs .11 per ft. 1/2 weighs .16 per ft.....not much different. But here's one big thing.......a hose cart that can hold 1/2" 400' is going to be huge and possibly too heavy


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

If you need 400', I'd stick with 400 of 3/8 and I'd do 150' of 1/2 as a jumper to get to the reel with 200' of 3/8 or 5/16. That's pretty much what I run. I'm running about 6.5 gpm at 4100psi.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I do have a electric reel for the 400'. The 200' is hand crank. I don't know if it would hold 400' of 1/2" but I am going to check the first of the week and see. I am going to call where I bought the jetter and ask if he thinks it will pull 1/2". I will probably end up keeping 3/8". I was worried I was losing to much pressure at the nozzle that is why I was checking on a formula (if any) to compare things. Damn I hate getting old and dealing with these things.


----------



## ROAD3000 (Apr 25, 2015)

That's a lot of figuring - I use a Harben with 400ft 1/2" hose on my main master real then I have a dolly that I welded 2ea hand crank reels on to that connects to my foot pedal. 

Lower real holds 200ft 3/8" hose, upper real 200 ft 5/16" hose - with the smaller hose I need to be careful not to crank up the diesel to much, then I have to much PSI. 

I installed another 400ft garden hose reel on top of my jetter I use this for filling up the tank and connecting to my foot pedal 

When you cleaning drains 200ft to 300ft away from the jetter with 1/2" hose connected to foot control then another 3/8" hose - its a 3 man job I find to keep it all safe.


----------

